# Help me : best premium smartwatch : Garmin vs tag vs montblanc



## sadan1306

Hello everybody, 
i hesitate between the Garmin Marq aviator, Tag Heur connected and montblanc summit 2? 

What is the best option : see poll below


----------



## lvt

Personally I'd go with the Garmin.


----------



## Rocket1991

Do you need aviator functions? It comes with set of aviation specific things which not needed at all outside cockpit.
I would still pick Garmin. Just not the Aviator. Probably Fenix 6 Solar Ti. 
Montablank and TAG are just another WearOS watches in yes high quality cases but with all downsides of WearOS


----------



## kramer5150

I wouldn't spend that kind of $$$ on a WearOS watch.... Garmin wins by default.


----------



## WatchSmarty

Very expensive choices but I would choose the Garmin out of those 3.


----------



## Rocket1991

History of OP posts make me wonder what his purpose here but let wait. May be we will here from him/her.


----------



## kgglonghorn

Garmin MARQ. The Tag is the best looking watch on the planet but the battery is so bad and for me that is a huge deal. Garmin battery lasts for DAAAAAAAYS!!!!!!


----------

